# Some daily carry options of mine!



## BLACK LION (May 8, 2010)

I live in CA so I am limited as to what I can carry and how. 
Here are some things that can be found on me at all times:


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2010)

Is that an E2D in some of those pics?  That's my carry as well.  

I see we have the same taste in Kubotans.  Especially those magical kubotans that can mark up a bad guy and be disguised as an ordinary Sharpie :lol:


----------



## BLACK LION (May 8, 2010)

The bigger light is a "hellfighter x-12" which is about 6.5" and 150 lumens.  

I am ordering the striker bezel and tail cap for the G2. I was also considering a 6P with the striker bezel.  
I have always liked the executive defender and why I dont own one I dont know. I guess I like bigger lights as impact devices.  

The Shapie is the sneaky one. They have the larger ones too. 
Sharpies,pens and pencils are the only things that can go anywhere including govt buildings like courthouses etc... They also go on planes.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 8, 2010)

E2D
Glock 26 9mm Winchester +p+ 127gr JHP
TCP .380   Corbon DPX
S&W 642 .38 Corbon DPX
And my hands and feet. 

That's all I carry and I don't even carry all them at once!

Deaf


----------



## derobec (May 9, 2010)

Hi,

Limited to what you can carry? That little arsenal would, without question, get you a night in the cells (and further action) in the UK!!

All the Best,
William


----------



## geezer (May 9, 2010)

derobec said:


> Hi,
> 
> Limited to what you can carry? That little arsenal would, without question, get you a night in the cells (and further action) in the UK!!
> 
> ...



Why heck. Out here in the wild west, anybody can carry a gun, or several, open or concealed, and we don't need no stinkin' permit. Now iffen I lived over there in England, I think I'd jus git me a good stout cane. Nothin' like a good piece o' hick'ry upside the haid to rectify a bad attitude. You don't got no laws agin' that do ya?


----------



## tellner (May 9, 2010)

I used to carry around a lot more junk. Several knives, field dressing, tourniquet, two flashlights, a pistol or two.

Now I just have a pocket knife, a little LED light and maybe a dressing. If I'm in a situation where I'm likely to need a gun I make a point of being somewhere else. If there is a good reason to have a gun around I will do so. There's a limit to how much crap I'm willing to lug around, particularly as the weather gets warmer. Many employers won't let you carry anything except a small pocket knife. 

And frankly I think I've passed out of the stage of constantly coming up with new and ever more exotic fantasies which require that much ordnance. It was a useful stage to have gone through. But it's not a good one to be stuck at.


----------



## derobec (May 9, 2010)

geezer said:


> Why heck. Out here in the wild west, anybody can carry a gun, or several, open or concealed, and we don't need no stinkin' permit. Now iffen I lived over there in England, I think I'd jus git me a good stout cane. Nothin' like a good piece o' hick'ry upside the haid to rectify a bad attitude. You don't got no laws agin' that do ya?


 
Hi,

No there's no law against carrying a stout cane -but believe me, if you use it to strike an attacker in _self defence_ you're pretty certain to come off the worse in our legal system. It seems that few people manage to defend themselves in a 'conclusive manner' and then walk out of court without some punishment, but that's another story.

Best Wishes,
William


----------



## derobec (May 9, 2010)

derobec said:


> Hi,
> 
> No there's no law against carrying a stout cane


 
So far.

Regards,
William


----------



## geezer (May 9, 2010)

tellner said:


> And frankly I think I've passed out of the stage of constantly coming up with new and ever more *exotic fantasies* which require that much ordnance. It was a useful stage to have gone through. But it's not a good one to be stuck at.


Yeah me too, Todd. Hormone levels drop as you age. Wait... you said _exotic?_ Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 9, 2010)

Cellphone
Surefire G2( NO strike bezel, thats ASKING for trouble)
Buck Folder
Spray unit
Ruger SP101 w 110 grain Corbon.357 loads +3 speedloaders if primary, 1 or 0 if backup
SIG P220 w/ Speer Gold Dot 200 grain +P .45ACP and at least one reload
Bare hands

Sometimes both guns, if too hot,  or don't want to bother with concealing garment, just the SP101 in a pocket rig


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 9, 2010)

derobec said:


> Hi,
> 
> Limited to what you can carry? That little arsenal would, without question, get you a night in the cells (and further action) in the UK!!
> 
> ...


 
Well--

Even if it WERE my place to comment on your country's laws (which it's not) there would STILL be nothing I could do to change them from over here anyway. If you want to get them changed you will have to get organized to do so on your own.


----------



## mook jong man (May 9, 2010)

Mobile Phone
Packet of chewing gum
Handkerchief
Keys


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 9, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Mobile Phone
> Packet of chewing gum
> Handkerchief
> Keys


 
Hey, you can get awful creative with those keys, I'd hate to be chain-punched with those.

And that hanky, you could either sew a small bit of lead shot into one corner, or throw it as is, but either way it's a good distraction.


----------



## clfsean (May 9, 2010)

Springfield Armory XDm 9mm 115 +p
Cold Steel Gunsite Tactical Folder 
Crackberry

Keeps daddy safe & secure...


----------



## derobec (May 9, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Well--
> 
> Even if it WERE my place to comment on your country's laws (which it's not) there would STILL be nothing I could do to change them from over here anyway. If you want to get them changed you will have to get organized to do so on your own.


 
Hi Andy,

Me, get organized? I think you mistake my previous comment; I certainly wasn't requesting help to do something which I can't do myself. Merely, _making_ a comment.

For myself, I've never hidden the fact that I will do anything in my power to destroy an attacker and worry about the consequences later. That is *my* answer to both, the man on the street and to our namby law-makers.

All the Best,
William


----------



## mook jong man (May 9, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Hey, you can get awful creative with those keys, I'd hate to be chain-punched with those.
> 
> And that hanky, you could either sew a small bit of lead shot into one corner, or throw it as is, but either way it's a good distraction.


 
Nah mate , I just tell them I have a touch of the Swine Flu as I start sneezing uncontrollably into the hanky and then chase after them threatening them with the toxic contents.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 10, 2010)

derobec said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Me, get organized? I think you mistake my previous comment; I certainly wasn't requesting help to do something which I can't do myself. Merely, _making_ a comment.
> 
> ...


 
I think I did mistake you. My bad. But good "answer" anyway.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (May 11, 2010)

derobec said:


> Hi,
> 
> Limited to what you can carry? That little arsenal would, without question, get you a night in the cells (and further action) in the UK!!
> 
> ...


 
Can't tell by the picture, but some of those fixed blade knives could actually get him arrested in CA as well.  Depends on blade size.

But I won't tell...


----------



## BLACK LION (May 11, 2010)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> Can't tell by the picture, but some of those fixed blade knives could actually get him arrested in CA as well. Depends on blade size.
> 
> But I won't tell...


 Not all the tools pictured are legally concealable.  The Corkum "first strike" stays on my left hip in plain sight. The "crucible" is legally concealable as the blade length is 3". Some counties allow concealment of up to 5" blades.  The S&W double edged knife is a piece of kit that I save for my "bug out" kit and it doesnt leave the locker much.  I also have much larger blades(arent pictured) that I "open carry" on my hip but those are more for all out survival in harsh conditions and are part of my bug out kit. I only use them during training or sometimes for chores around the house.  
I essentially made it a point to picture the ones which I have successfully carried for a few years despite a few incursions with LEO. Often times they are not fully aware of the laws pertaining to knives. I have been in a position in which I was the one informing them of the law and they declined to argue only to retire to their squad car or desk to look it up in thier PC manual.   
I have been around LEO,CHIP and Sheriffs and have never had a problem.
Thats becuase I do my homework before going out of my house with hardware attached about my person. 
If I had my CA CCW, you would have seen an HK USP .45 or  G17 with an insight M6X but those are locked in the camelback in the car while I am out.  
None of what you see will get me arrested for carrying it about my person.  I habitually carry according to the law so there is no reason for me to get into hot water aside from sheer stupidity.    None of these tools follow me inside restricted areas such as court houses, federal building etc... I only carry a sharpie, pen and pencil in those places.   
I have been through enough LEO scrutiny over the years to know well enough what I can and cant do. 



V/R


----------



## David43515 (May 11, 2010)

BLACK LION said:


> Not all the tools pictured are legally concealable. The Corkum "first strike" stays on my left hip in plain sight. The "crucible" is legally concealable as the blade length is 3". Some counties allow concealment of up to 5" blades. The S&W double edged knife is a piece of kit that I save for my "bug out" kit and it doesnt leave the locker much. I also have much larger blades(arent pictured) that I "open carry" on my hip but those are more for all out survival in harsh conditions and are part of my bug out kit. I only use them during training or sometimes for chores around the house.
> I essentially made it a point to picture the ones which I have successfully carried for a few years despite a few incursions with LEO. Often times they are not fully aware of the laws pertaining to knives. I have been in a position in which I was the one informing them of the law and they declined to argue only to retire to their squad car or desk to look it up in thier PC manual.
> I have been around LEO,CHIP and Sheriffs and have never had a problem.
> Thats becuase I do my homework before going out of my house with hardware attached about my person.
> ...


 
If you have any friends who are LEOs, I`d double check on the legality of having a firearm in that Camelback in the trunk. Since it`s not in the passenger compartment you _might _be okay. But back home in Ohio any weapon anywhere in a vehichle is considered a concealed weapon unless it`s on your person. They usually give a pass on unloaded firearms ,in locked containers, in the trunk. Since it`s out of sight inside the pack I can`t see you getting into any trouble unless you were arrested for something else and they found it while inventorying the contents of the car. But I`d still ask around. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Aug 4, 2010)

I carry no knives or fire arms as my city is reluctant to issue CCW permits.
What I have on a daily basis is limited to the following
A shock resistant/water resistant cell phone,
3.5 inch piece of hard wood (kamagong),
box cutters (for work you know),
different varieties of gloves,
safety glasses,
a small mag lite,
a bag of pennies,
and 2 rolls of coin,
plus what every odds and ends are in my pockets and bug out bag.


----------



## TheLegend731 (Aug 4, 2010)

A sword cane would be badass


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol.  The things you can do in America.

In my part of Australia we are getting called the Nanny state.

If you even have the most subtle of pocketknife (even a Stanley knife) and can't provide a suitable reason such as a pocket knife whilst fishing   it will be taken and get you in strife.  Bladed or unbladed. 

Police have actually been doing random people searches around train stations and so forth. Big crackdown on any form of potential defense items.

If I got around with that lot you have there. I'd most likely end up in jail for a few years.

About 10 years ago there was a big crackdown on auto and semi auto rifles and shotguns including pump action. All REGISTERED owners of these excluding law enforcement/military and certain sectors of farming has ALL particular firearms taken off them and Destroyed with a very small portion of the value being paid back to them.

Classic example of a few people literally with mental health issues ruining it for everybody.

Luke


----------



## Rion (Aug 20, 2010)

A good kick in the balls always seems to work for me.


----------



## Cronarct (Aug 20, 2010)

usually i just carry

cell phone
3.5" folding pocket knife
and my skills as a martial artist 

have yet to use the knife on someone but have had to use my martial arts a few times but always made sure to never go overboard and only used enough force to get my point across (this is what we are taught in my dojo)


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 20, 2010)

My hands and feet.
A belt depending upon the pants.
Sometimes a walking stick.
Keys
Cell phone

If I am looking to carry something that can be used in self defense but will not make anyone's radar go off, I roll up my copy of Masters Quarterly, Blackbeltmag, or Car and Driver.  Or a thick news paper.

I never go anywhere that I might expect to need a gun because I do not own one and have no desire to.  

The only knife that is ever taken from home stays in my car most of the time.  It has a notch with a smaller blade for cutting the seatbelt and a protrusion for breaking autoglass should I need to escape the car and cannot open the doors in the event of an accedent.

Most importantly, when my common sense is tingling, I pay attention.

Daniel


----------



## Cronarct (Aug 20, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> My hands and feet.
> A belt depending upon the pants.
> Sometimes a walking stick.
> Keys
> ...



haha that is so true the whole common sense part, its like after a while you can just sense danger its like an 6th sense  always paying attention


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 23, 2010)

"I don't go anywhere where I expect to need a gun"...well duh!  I don't go anywhere where I expect I might need a gun either.

I carry one because bad stuff happens when and where you DON'T expect it.  If trouble only happened in places where we expected it to, we could all save ourselves all the time, money, and pain involved in all this pesky training and just stay away from those places.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 23, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> "I don't go anywhere where I expect to need a gun"...well duh! I don't go anywhere where I expect I might need a gun either.
> 
> I carry one because bad stuff happens when and where you DON'T expect it. If trouble only happened in places where we expected it to, we could all save ourselves all the time, money, and pain involved in all this pesky training and just stay away from those places.


You state the obvious, with which I agree, but it wasn't what I was referring to.

"Not going places where I'd expect to need a gun"... 

...simply takes up less space than trying to enumerate all of the stupid places people go that put them at risk. For example, certain GoGo bars (GoGo the music, not the topless dancers) where shootings seem to occur on a regular or semi regular basis from year to year in DC. 

Perhaps a better way of saying it is that I stay out of situations where I know _in advance_ that questionable elements are present and armed with guns themselves?

Less to do with whether or not I might need to defend myself unexpectedly than simply avoiding places that I have no business being in in the first place.

Some jobs place people in circumstances where it is advisable to carry a gun. This is not what I am thinking of when I say stupid places people go. Thankfully, I do not have such a job. Should that ever change, I will acquire the appropriate permits and the appropriate tools for the job.

Daniel


----------



## Cronarct (Aug 24, 2010)

okay, now i dont carry but i do love my guns and can offer advice for those who want/can carry.

for a quick easy conceal carry i recommend a Taurus 22 pocket pistol
http://www.kremersguns.com/model-pt22-long-rifle-inch-tipup-barrel-blue-gold-p-13021.html
they are light small and can be concealed in a pocket with no holsters and don't really need baggy clothes 

for those who want to conceal some power but is a middle range in the size compartment i recommend a Taurus 809 compact 9mm... if you train diligently with a 9mm pistol you can practically drive nails in with it and it has plenty of stopping power and with the shorter 3.5 inch barrel its easier to conceal.
http://www.kremersguns.com/model-compact-inch-barrel-blue-finish-loaded-chamber-p-20883.html


and finally for those who are talented at concealing a pistol, and want alot of stopping power i would say go with a Taurus pt 1911 .45 caliber pistol, this is a great pistol with good accuracy and amazing stopping power
http://www.kremersguns.com/model-1911-inch-barrel-blue-finish-with-picatinny-rail-p-13012.html


----------



## Carol (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think you like Taurus very much.


----------



## Cronarct (Aug 25, 2010)

Carol said:


> I don't think you like Taurus very much.



lol yeah i love Taurus pistols, they are cheap and very reliable... in short they are the cheap/poor persons gun of choice


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 25, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:
			
		

> Perhaps a better way of saying it is that I stay out of situations where I know _in advance_ that questionable elements are present and armed with guns themselves?
> 
> Less to do with whether or not I might need to defend myself unexpectedly than simply avoiding places that I have no business being in in the first place.
> 
> Some jobs place people in circumstances where it is advisable to carry a gun. This is not what I am thinking of when I say stupid places people go. Thankfully, I do not have such a job. Should that ever change, I will acquire the appropriate permits and the appropriate tools for the job.



Fair enough...I guess I misinterpreted your post as a flippant dismissal of the idea of carrying a weapon in order to be prepared for the unexpected.



Cronarct said:


> okay, now i dont carry but i do love my guns and can offer advice for those who want/can carry.
> 
> for a quick easy conceal carry i recommend a Taurus 22 pocket pistol
> 
> ...



okaaaaaay...I guess I'll be "that guy."

Cronarct, I'm not attacking you personally, but I don't like seeing poor advice on such an important subject.  We're not talking about recreation, we're talking about tools upon which you might have to stake your life or that of your loved ones.

A few issues with your statements:

1.  Taurus's firearms are not known for their reliability and Taurus's track-record for customer service is, to say the least, unimpressive.  I know several people who can tell horror stories about trying to rectify problems caused by obvious manufacturing errors, or known issues.  While every company turns out a "lemon" now and then, Taurus' record is such that I wouldn't recommend any of their firearms for anything but recreation.

2.  A .22 is a poor choice for self-defense.  Can it kill someone? Yes, but it's by no means ideal.   Furthermore, carrying without a holster is not the best idea.  Only one reason for this is that debris (i.e. "pocket crud") can find its way into the action/moving-parts of the firearm and cause it to malfunction. 

3.  There is no such thing as "stopping power," unless you're talking about "stopping" critical bodily functions by causing significant damage to the central nervous system, or vascular systems...accomplishing these things depends on shot placement, not caliber.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 25, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> Fair enough...I guess I misinterpreted your post as a flippant dismissal of the idea of carrying a weapon in order to be prepared for the unexpected.


No worries. I re-read my post and I can see where you might have gotten that impression.

Just to expand a little, I live in suburbia. In my personal neighborhood, if there has been a shooting in the years since 1969 when my family moved in, I haven't heard about it. Not to say that we have no crime, but most of it is shoplifting, trafic violations, or domestic issues that tend to not be public.

There were issues where people who worked around kids were prosecuted for sexual misconduct (teachers/coaches/religious/whatever interracting sexually with minors), though again, this is not the sort of thing that an adult carries a gun to defend against.

Thankfully, I live in an area where exercise of common sense will pretty much keep you out of any sort of trouble. There are definitely places where this is not the case. If I lived or ever do live in an area where violent crimes are more common (or if violent crime in my area increases), I would more strongly consider a firearm *and* take the time to train in its use regularly.  Sadly, I wouldn't have to move very far.  Several areas with nice homes that are not considered 'bad' have higher incidence of violent crimes.

I have known people who have purchased a gun, keep it locked away, and never go to the range to practice. I hope that they never actually have to use that gun to defend their home. I think that these folks purchased their guns more for peace of mind then for practical defense of their home and family.

Daniel


----------



## Cronarct (Aug 25, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> Cronarct, I'm not attacking you personally, but I don't like seeing poor advice on such an important subject.  We're not talking about recreation, we're talking about tools upon which you might have to stake your life or that of your loved ones.
> 
> A few issues with your statements:
> 
> ...



Im giving advice that my family and i have found true for us... maybe we are just lucky and got a good batch of Taurus guns... but all of my family owns and carries a Taurus pistol and have yet to have a single problem with them... i do see where you are coming from with the no holster part for the pocket pistol, we haven't had a problem with it yet though... and for some ppl they feel carrying a .22 is a poor choice, but more ppl are killed in a year with a .22 then any other caliber pistol... really doesn't matter what the size is as long as u are a proficient shot with it... as for when i say "stopping power" i refer to it as how much kick and power the gun has, its just a term i was raised around so maybe you could consider it a slang word for me... its not poor advice really, its just advice i have found true for me and the people around me.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 25, 2010)

Cronarct said:


> and for some ppl they feel carrying a .22 is a poor choice, *but more ppl are killed in a year with a .22 then any other caliber pistol...*



Statistic to back that up?



Cronarct said:


> as for when i say "stopping power" i refer to it as how much kick and power the gun has, its just a term i was raised around so maybe you could consider it a slang word for me...



I was raised around that term as well...it's [unfortunately] a common term.  That doesn't mean that it's in any way an accurate designation.


----------



## Cronarct (Aug 25, 2010)

hmmm good points again, i don't have a statistic atm... but every gun shop owner around here says the .22 is the most common around here for protection and death related crimes. i will be doing some research on the common caliber used to kill with for other places other then my home town. but i will see what i can get for you.

as for the term "stopping power" it is unfortunate but its a common term most ppl understand anyways so its a moot point


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 25, 2010)

Cronarct said:


> hmmm good points again, i don't have a statistic atm... but every gun shop owner around here says the .22 is the most common around here for protection and death related crimes. i will be doing some research on the common caliber used to kill with for other places other then my home town. but i will see what i can get for you.
> 
> as for the term "stopping power" it is unfortunate but its a common term most ppl understand anyways so its a moot point



Gun shop owners are often poor sources of information for information related to defensive gun usage...just sayin.

Re: the stopping power thing...the problem is that what most people _think_ they understand about "stopping power" is incorrect.


----------



## Cronarct (Aug 25, 2010)

lol so what would u recommend saying instead of stopping power to mean kicks harder and puts a bigger hole in someone body?


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 26, 2010)

Well "kick" could be more correctly referred to as "felt recoil" (which, of course is subjective, i.e. not all people perceive it the same way).

As far as the size of the hole (permanent wound cavity) it puts in someone's body, bullet design (FMJ, JHP, etc.) is going to be a big factor.  All things except caliber being equal, among the "service calibers" (9, .40, .45, .357 SIG, etc.) there really won't be a significant difference.  Certainly not enough to definitively say that "caliber 'X' will consistently do a better job of dropping someone than caliber 'Y' would."

AFAIC, "stopping power" and "knockdown power" are terms that need to disappear from the lexicon of the gun culture.


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> Well "kick" could be more correctly referred to as "felt recoil" (which, of course is subjective, i.e. not all people perceive it the same way).
> 
> As far as the size of the hole (permanent wound cavity) it puts in someone's body, bullet design (FMJ, JHP, etc.) is going to be a big factor.  All things except caliber being equal, among the "service calibers" (9, .40, .45, .357 SIG, etc.) there really won't be a significant difference.  Certainly not enough to definitively say that "caliber 'X' will consistently do a better job of dropping someone than caliber 'Y' would."
> 
> AFAIC, "stopping power" and "knockdown power" are terms that need to disappear from the lexicon of the gun culture.



So...to put you on the spot for a sec Matt   I'll play devil's advocate here...if you can't say "stopping power" or "knockdown power"...why is it that a .22 is insufficient for self-defense?  What doesn't it have?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 26, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> the stopping power thing...the problem is that what most people _think_ they understand about "stopping power" is incorrect.


Kind of like how horse-power has no correlation with horses and aside from sounding very impressive in the early twentieth century when horses were still a more common mode of transport than automobiles, holds no informative value (the specification labeled horsepower describes how rapidly the engine produces torque at a specific RPM). 

Anyone who thinks that their 52 horsepower Geo Metro has the equivallent power of 52 *actual* draft horses will be sorely disappointed to find that one draft horse can out-pull their little car.

Daniel


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 26, 2010)

Carol said:


> So...to put you on the spot for a sec Matt   I'll play devil's advocate here...if you can't say "stopping power" or "knockdown power"...why is it that a .22 is insufficient for self-defense?  What doesn't it have?



Few reasons...

-.22 ammo can have reliability issues compared center-fire ammo (lots of "duds").  This is particularly true if you use the cheaper stuff.

-the rimmed cartridge design can cause issues in auto-loader magazines (rims "locking" together)

-insufficient penetration can be an issue, particularly when shooting short-barreled pistols and revolvers (i.e. snubbie revolvers, small autos like the beretta 21, etc.).


Is a .22 better than a sharp stick?  Yes
Would I carry one if that was all that was available?  Yes
Would I carry one or recommend one if there was something better (i.e. a "service caliber") available?  No


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 26, 2010)

Carol said:


> So...to put you on the spot for a sec Matt   I'll play devil's advocate here...if you can't say "stopping power" or "knockdown power"...why is it that a .22 is insufficient for self-defense?  What doesn't it have?


Sufficient mass and force at impact to cause significant trauma that's likely to effectively incapacitate an adversary.  Sure, with the right shot placement, it'll do the job... but when I look at police shooting stats, I'm not too hopeful for people to effectively place their shots under pressure.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 30, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> Is a .22 better than a sharp stick? Yes
> Would I carry one if that was all that was available? Yes
> Would I carry one or recommend one if there was something better (i.e. a "service caliber") available? No


 
That says it all. Except maybe those who have physical problems where they cannot really use anything else as for firearms.

Say those with severe arthritis or neurological disorders. Then maybe a tip up Berreta 21 in .22 might be a good bet.

But for the rest of us, yes pick a more serious cartridge and platform.

Deaf


----------



## Shin71 (Aug 31, 2010)

For me:
Glock 23 with SXT's, or Smith Mod. 36 with hydro-shocks (one reload each) when off Post.
Spyderco Police with grip tape or something similar.
Surefire 3P
Hands and feet


----------



## First Action (Sep 20, 2010)

Man, theres no way wed get away will that in Aust... god bless america


----------

